# Quarq/SRAM Cinqo: Multiple Failures, about ready to go to a reliable unit.



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Backstory:

My Cinqo failed just before the holidays (after a wet, rainy, muddy ride.) Unit worked fine when I shut it off after the ride, didn't work at all Tuesday morning when I attempted to use it for a trainer session. Phone call, tech support, sent it back to Quarq, they claimed it was a bad electronics pod and replaced it. Lost at least 5 training days because of the time without a crankset.

Quarq tech assured me that "There was a flaw in the molding of your electronics pod that caused a stress crack allowing moisture to get in. 
You shouldn't see this problem in the new electronics pod and you are free to ride in whatever weather mother nature provides." Yeah, right. Prophetic.

Sunday saw another wet, rainy, muddy training ride. Quarq worked fine after the ride.

Guess what?

Tuesday comes along, regular trainer ride in the morning. No power. Cinqo is dead. AGAIN.

Send it back to Quarq again. I'll lose another 2 or 3 training days. 

So, SRAM rep or forum denizens, this begs the question: is this an isolated occurrence? I've seen a few people's units fail, but I've seen very little failure from the replacements. Am I simply supposed to stay inside during the entirety of the northeast winter, since it can't seemingly handle the elements? Is the new Red model better equipped to handle poor weather? 

Or should I just sell the (second) replacement unit and go with another (more reliable) option?


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with mine in wet weather, but I don't use it outside in the winter. Rode it lots in the summer in rain though. Might be worth investing in a spare set of cranks. Even if you had an SRM you would need to send it out for maintenance and battery replacement once in a while.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Update to this:

Third cinqo Saturn failure. This time it was on my roof rack, driving through rain on the way to battenkill. 

Supposedly they will replace it with a Riken. I'm not at all happy with the product quality.


----------

